# DeAndre Jordan = Max Player?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The word gets overused a lot, but when DeAndre Jordan entered the NBA Draft out of Texas A&M back in 2008, he was raw as hell. His college production didn’t nearly match his hype — he was the nation’s No. 8 recruit as a high school senior — especially considering his ridiculous combination of size and athleticism.
> 
> Initially projected to go as high as the top 10 in the draft, concerns about his “bust potential” dropped him all the way into the second round, at No. 35 to the Clippers. His first two seasons in L.A. also had their share of adversity. He barely saw the floor as a rookie on a 19–63 team, only got some increased minutes once Mike Dunleavy was replaced by interim coach Kim Hughes the following season, and generally paired up-and-down defense with a still-very-much-developing offensive game.
> 
> ...


https://medium.com/the-cauldron/show-him-the-money-adf6905466b9


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

In todays league with how weak the center spot is, I wouldn't be surprised.

Around 15 mil a year seems fair.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Does anybody even have an idea what the dollar amount is that equates with the term "max player" nowadays? Do GMs?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Steve Ballmer just paid $2 billion for the Clippers, I doubt he's going to let some other team outbid him for one of their top 3 players. He needs to stop pulling his annual springtime disappearing act if the Clippers are going to win a title, though. For three years running he's averaged single-digit points _and_ rebounds in the series the Clippers were eliminated in. Hopefully this is the year he puts it together, they're a fun team.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

No. He's just an athlete.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He's a max player without a doubt. Led the league in rebounding for 2 straight seasons and also averaging 2.5 blocks a game.


----------

